
An overview of all possible calls in Elasticsearch - nl5887
http://elasticsearch-api.info
======
languagehacker
Man it's almost like there isn't an incentive to clearly and simply document
open-source projects that are maintained largely by companies that profit from
service contracts

------
FreeKill
This is handy. I find the documentation at the official website to often be
severely lacking in many cases, so any additional resources are most welcome.

~~~
laxatives
It blows my mind that they are actively opposed to supplying Javadocs. There
is a 3-year issue regarding sharing documentation, with the only response
along the lines of "just look at the source". The item was finally closed when
other developers created servers to host the javadocs, though many of the
method names don't have any documentation besides their method signature (ie
method name, input types/names, and output)

~~~
stephen_cagle
There are $1600 2 day developer sessions concerning all things Elasticsearch
offered by elastic.co . The cynic in me might assume that they give just
enough documentation to let you know something is possible, but not enough for
you to easily do so without the training. :)

------
sidi
this is a great resource, wonder how the underlying docs.json is being
created. would like to see it being extended to explain the query dsl.

fyi, the table doesn't render in Safari browser.

~~~
nl5887
thx, will look at that. The docs.json is being generated from the rest-api-
spec repo ([https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch/tree/master/rest-
ap...](https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch/tree/master/rest-api-
spec/src/main/resources/rest-api-spec)). Will see if I can add more on the
query dsl as well.

------
bogomipz
This is great! Nice work. I will be bookmarking this. Cheers.

------
jonaf
Doesn't seem to work on mobile safari. Tapping links doesn't do anything.

~~~
nl5887
Will take a look at this.

------
breyten
Would be nice to filter on version, because we use several different versions
at our company, and ES tends to change fast.

------
elcapitan
Based on which Elasticsearch version was this generated?

~~~
nl5887
To be sure, I did it a few months again. Will update and add the version as
well. That will allow everyone to choose the right version.

~~~
elcapitan
Awesome, thanks. Elasticsearch changes a lot between versions (at least the
query and filter api), so that will be very valuable.

~~~
nl5887
Don't know if you've seen it, but different versions have been added.

------
packetized
This is phenomenal.

~~~
nl5887
Thx!

------
eastdark
would be even great if there're examples

